# Tire and Rim Question



## 150xlt (Mar 28, 2010)

I bought a new bf 650 sra 3 weeks ago and been in love with it every since. After the ride last night i have 350 miles on it already. I already want to do wheels and tires, i have decided on the ss 108's but need some input on tires. We do a lot of road riding and a lot of trail riding. I know I wont be able to have the best of both worlds with mud tire that will last on pavement but would like a nice medium. I been reading on here every chance i get and seen a post saying the Mud Lite's wear good on the road. Is their any truth to this? 

Next what size tire would you go with without rubbing on everything underneath? 

These are the wheels i am about to pull the trigger on. Are these the right back spacing and everything? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390181089825&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Sorry for all the questions i have rode sport wheelers all my life and this is my first 4x4 so i am new to the whole mud and snorkel thing. Thanks guys, you have a great site here


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

that is what i am running on the ss106's i have got. i have the 26in mud lite XTR. they also come in 27in. they are a bit heavy and they are also radial tire so they should wear good. i havent had any problems in the mud other than getting high centered in ruts. i beleave 28in tires will fit on a stock machine. i ordered some 28in tires better clearance but i have the highlifter spring that gave me an extra inch of lift over stock.


----------



## 150xlt (Mar 28, 2010)

Smkblwr said:


> that is what i am running on the ss106's i have got. i have the 26in mud lite XTR. they also come in 27in. they are a bit heavy and they are also radial tire so they should wear good. i havent had any problems in the mud other than getting high centered in ruts. i beleave 28in tires will fit on a stock machine. i ordered some 28in tires better clearance but i have the highlifter spring that gave me an extra inch of lift over stock.


Thanks for the info, thats what i will probably end up going with. I would love a set of zilla's but i seen them on a arctic cat a Bass Pro the other day and they were soft as hell.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

As far as the wheels go, I bet a phone call to one of the sponsors on here could save you a few bucks. It is worth a phone call anyways.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

When I first got my 07 650 SRA I bought a set of 28" mudlite XL's...they wore extremely well but i wanted to go where the big boys go and ended up trading for a set of 28" Super Swamper Vampire TSL's....they had an equal amount if not more tread than an Outlaw. Still have those tires but not the bike. Gettin ready to put them on my Rhino in about 2 weeks.


----------

